# MINTROL/ibs



## Guest (Dec 20, 2001)

The home page of this site has an add for MINTROL.Does anyone know if it helps?


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

I do not know if it works of not but maybe someone will have an answer for you.Linda


----------

